# Suche jemanden zum werben - Antonidas Ally



## Cima18 (12. Dezember 2016)

Hallo potentieller Mitspieler,

 

Ich suche jemanden mit dem ich ein wenig in WoW Legion durch die Gegend laufen kann.

Da mein PC pünktlich zum Release verraucht war, suche ich nun jemanden um genau die Klassen zu ziehen worauf ich Lust habe. Gerne auch mehrere Chars.

 

 

Man könnte auch einen anderen Server bereisen, da wäre ich flexible. Auf dem besagtem kann ich Gold zu Verfügung stellen.

Bezahlen möchte ich allerdings für keine Leistung. Es geht rein um Spielspaß!

 

Bei weiteren Fragen gerne melden!


----------

